# Finding accommodation in NYC?



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm moving to NYC from Australia and need some advice re accommodation! I've accepted a position at Columbia which I'll be starting in Sept. I'm still waiting on my visa so have yet to book flights and establish an official arrival date. My main problem is that although I've applied for a Columbia-owned apartment, I won't find out whether I've been successful in this application until after I arrive. I therefore need to find some sort of temporary housing to see me through until I can find something more permanent. There are plenty of rooms/apartments on craigslist and other such sites that are available to sublet, but I feel a bit apprehensive about going down this route and getting scammed.

Any advice would be very much appreciated!

Vicky


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Be very careful of Craigslist!! I am an Aussie living here in NYC. We stayed in a hotel till we found our apartment and that may be an option? There is a lot of scams here because of the rental laws here.
Go onto tripadvisor and ask the guys in there to recommend some places.Also there is a list in there of all the scam artists. A lot of people here do sublet their apartments but normally for July/August too.

Good luck!!


----------



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I had a feeling that would be the answer I'd get. One more question: I'm hoping to live in the Washington Heights/Inwood area on the upper west and have been told that it's a bad idea to live east of broadway and that I should always rent something on the west. Do you know anything about this? Is it really that cut and dry?


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

We live on the UWS and its a huge area. We were told never to go past 96th. We are near Lincoln Center which is the very good area (manly for the schools we wanted) at 71st.

I dont know the area personally but from what I here is probably not the best. You dont have kids so its not as much of an issue I think? With kids its the schools that are a worry.
I know that people comment on making sure you get an apartment with good security.
That area is a lot cheaper and is not considered the Upper West side at all.Its all going to depend on your budget too. Its an area with a lot of projects I believe.


----------



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for that. I'm told that the area around the Columbia medical center (~155th-177th) is an okay area. And given my rather measly salary as a postdoc I might actually get a place in this area that's slightly larger than a shoebox! Thanks again for the advice


----------



## vickyjay (Jul 25, 2011)

And by the way, yes no kids so that's one less thing to consider.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

vickyjay said:


> And by the way, yes no kids so that's one less thing to consider.


yes plenty live around there and there is lots of new developments I believe.

You will love it here!! Also another bit of advice try and stay close to the subway line. I think its the local 1 line your near. 

all the best!!!!


----------

